# Looking for plans for Table Saw Work Station



## MaintenanceMan (Jun 25, 2010)

hey guys i am a newb here and I saw the panel saw thread and was wondering if any of you could help me to find the work station that I believe was in the April/March '09 (#104) issue of ShopNotes. I just bought a new portable table saw and after seeing this I have to build it! I have searched high and low and have not been able to find it.

thanks,

--scott


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

One of the links on this page might help.


----------



## olddutchman (Jul 4, 2008)

Here is a link that You can try, Otherwise, check Your Public library. Also go to PBS. org . they may have the show to view.:smile:


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Shop Notes*

Have you tried to contact ShopNotes and order a back issue?

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## olddutchman (Jul 4, 2008)

No, I haven't. They may have a link to information on the forum. or on the Shop Notes web page.


----------



## MeLikeWood (Sep 17, 2017)

*The plans can be found here*

I know this thread is 7 years old, but I found this, then took me much longer to find the answer. Any body still looking for plans can find them here:

https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...18Y2FzYS1lLW9icmFzfGd4OjNhYTc3ZDJjN2IzNWZkOTM


----------



## Craiger (Oct 11, 2017)

MeLikeWood said:


> I know this thread is 7 years old, but I found this, then took me much longer to find the answer. Any body still looking for plans can find them here:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...18Y2FzYS1lLW9icmFzfGd4OjNhYTc3ZDJjN2IzNWZkOTM


 @MeLikeWood I keep trying to download this file from your Google Docs. It keeps timing out. Is it just a really big file or could it have an error? My guess is that it was scanned at a really high DPI rate and is just a huge file size.


----------



## Larry42 (Jan 10, 2014)

It downloaded fine on my computer. I looked it over and the only additional recommendation would be to laminate both sides of the tops or neither side. If you just laminate one side they will curl. Always treat both sides of a panel the same.


----------

